

SuperMac War Story 2: Get the Hell Outside the Building - swapspace
http://steveblank.com/2009/03/20/supermac-war-story-2-facts-exist-outside-the-building-opinions-reside-within-%e2%80%93-so-get-the-hell-outside-the-building/

======
swapspace
This is part of a great ongoing series by Steve Blank, author of 'The Four
Steps to the Epiphany'

~~~
spolsky
Steve Blank is awesome... I highly recommend that book.

